# Baby blanks for sublimation?



## meggymoo (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the site so apologies if this is a labored question (I have though spent many hours searching the forum and have yet to find the answer).

I've recently become a proud father and this has spurred me on to starting the unique baby clothes company that I've been talking about for years . My question is I'm trying to find baby blanks (rompers, tees, onesies, etc) that are suitable for sublimation printing but having great difficulty. Are there any such suppliers around (preferably in the UK) or is Laughing Giraffe currently the only option? I'd be happy to use them but it would seem they are US delivery only?

Sorry about the long post but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sharlay (Jun 27, 2011)

I am having the exact same problem...I also found a site called Wholesale Blank Clothing, Baby Clothing, Bulk Toddlers and Preemie Clothes
that do sublimation blanks for baby wear but again it's US based and I would really like a UK supplier. I have found a few baby blank suppliers but it's all 100% cotton  If I do find anything I'll be sure to let you know


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

The Sublivie line from LAT includes an infant T and a creeper.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Sublimation requires 100% polyester fabric and I'm not sure how many companies make those for babies. It's hard enough finding them for adults. You might want to consider chromablast instead. It is similar to sublimation but was designed for 100% cotton. It requires special ink and special paper.


----------



## Maxemus5557 (May 19, 2014)

Found a brand new uk supplier for my sublimation clothing / baby grows they sent my goods next day delivery and they offer FREE shipping on all wholesale orders which is always good! 

They trade on eBay as puls-sales 
Email : [email protected]
Www.Puls-sales.co.uk ( coming soon ) they say  with a lot more range?


----------



## NewGreg (Feb 22, 2014)

I suspect there is an issue with fire hazard with polyester baby clothes. Polyester melts and sticks to the skin when it burns.


----------



## sajeelleo (May 19, 2014)

hi guys i would appreciate if you could help me to get free templates for t shirts etc. thanks


----------



## imransabir (Aug 1, 2014)

we can offer baby blank sublimation ts both long sleeve and short sleeve


----------



## Beatrice123 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi New Greg, I believe all baby clothing needs to be certified to meet flammability test for CPSIA approval.


----------



## Beatrice123 (Feb 26, 2015)

NewGreg said:


> I suspect there is an issue with fire hazard with polyester baby clothes. Polyester melts and sticks to the skin when it burns.


Hi New Greg, I believe all baby clothing needs to be certified to meet flammability test for CPSIA approval.


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

Definitely some laws around flammability in the states, don't know about the Uk.


----------



## Beatrice123 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have great success with www.kidsblanks.com who carry The Laughing Giraffe and Rabbit Skins 100% Polyester baby and toddler blank clothing for sublimation printing 
All these products are CPSIA approved for flammability


----------



## Teddy123 (May 30, 2019)

Hi, do you know if chromablast ink and paper is safe for baby clothes (CPSIA certified)?


----------

